# S50B32 T4 Turbo Manifold



## To///M (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking of converting my S/C setup to a Turbo one... 

can i get an aftermarket T4 turbo manifold somewhere?

thanks,
Tom


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Just curious, why are you switching and what is on the car now?


----------



## To///M (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a SC trim (or T Trim, i called vortech today, and they says that according to the s/c serial number, it's a t-trim, but on the s/c plate it says sc trim... i should mesure the inlet  )
the kit is an rgm kit...

i'm not happy with it, i have the car for a half of a year, and i have replaced 2 belts.

i have he smallest s/c pulley, and i'm boosting only 0.5 bar. and the car is not strong enough for me...

so i'm going for a more radical setup


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

One half bar is 14.7 x 0.5 = 7.35 psi 

That's not bad considering that many systems run only 6 psi but I can understand wanting more. You will need an intercooler for higher boost.


----------



## macclass5 (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a T trim on my Viper, went to a JT blower with an intercooler, pulled 10psi with a 1.75 pully.

Mark


----------



## To///M (Jul 2, 2007)

I allready have an intercooler...

a relatively small one, but still, an intercooler 

I think that i'll go for a custom made manifold...
the only aftermarket one i've found requires replacing an engine mount - i don't want vibrations on my car


----------



## Sanderman (Nov 5, 2007)

Tom,i heard that Guy from Hadera can do some custom manifold in great quality.
Try to talk to him....and hell yea, your BMW will fly,if you put a Turbo in it.

I know your car for long time and it definitly awesome,even with the current S/C


----------



## MPower-dodge (Feb 21, 2008)

ebay !!!!! not ....... if u plan on doin it properly make sur the manifold is a cast 1 not stainless welded pipes they simply cant take the heat. good luck


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

To///M said:


> I have a SC trim (or T Trim, i called vortech today, and they says that according to the s/c serial number, it's a t-trim, but on the s/c plate it says sc trim... i should mesure the inlet  )
> the kit is an rgm kit...
> 
> i'm not happy with it, i have the car for a half of a year, and i have replaced 2 belts.
> ...


Put an intercooler, and a larger Crank pulley on it.

why are you replaceing belts? are they slipping, or straight up, breaking.


----------

